# is pentax suitable for sports/ birding?



## remark13 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi all, 
Looking to jump into purchasing first dslr and I like the pentax k50 and of course k3, but am concerned in reading multiple reviews that pentax may not be the best choice for some of my shooting, specifically, teen soccer, wildlife/birds and capturing those kids.  I also enjoy landscape and macro.  Love the 100% view finder and weatherproofing.  did post general questions regarding purchase in other section, but no one with hands on use had info regarding pentax usability.  Any input would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2014)

Frankly no. Not from my point of view.   Not with the lenses they currently have.  Not much in the way of long fast glass needed for sports or long for birding.  When you buy a DSLR you are not buying a camera, you are buying a system.  Look at the overall offerings of the various systems from all the major manufacturers.  You will see why two of them are the common choice.


----------



## KmH (Mar 30, 2014)

Another issue with Pentax and the long focal lengths needed for sports and birding is the use of in-the-camera image stabilization (IS), instead of in-the-lens IS.

In-the-camera IS lacks sufficient room to move as much as needed when using long focal lengths.



> Image stabilization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Sensor-shift*
> 
> . . . In-body image stabilization requires the lens to have a larger output image circle because the sensor is moved during exposure and thus uses a larger part of the image. Compared to lens movements in optical image stabilization systems the sensor movements are quite large, so the effectiveness is limited by the maximum range of sensor movement, where a typical modern optically stabilized lens has greater freedom. The required sensor movement (both speed and range) increase with the focal length of the lens being used, making sensor-shift technology less suited for very long telephoto lenses, especially when using slower shutter speeds because the available motion range of the sensor quickly becomes insufficient to cope with the increasing image displacement.. . .


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 31, 2014)

Pentax is not ideal, but it's certainly quite capable of both sports & birding. I was at the touring cars over the weekend and the problem I had with my old K7 was that the only lens I brought for it was too long. Using the Sigma 150-500 I couldn't fit the whole car in whilst panning at the hairpin.

This shows all I could fit of the typical Touring car:
http://www.pentaxuser.co.uk/photo/too-close--74351/large

The Bigmos has it's own image stabilization too, just have to remember to turn the in camera SR off..


----------



## pez (Mar 31, 2014)

For birding, there are plenty of lenses available for Pentax, and plenty of folks are using the system to this end. For examples, peruse the images and discussion in this thread. I don't personally have a lens longer than 300mm (+ TC), but I never use that kind of reach without at least a monopod. Not sure why anyone would attempt "slower shutter speeds" with "very long telephoto lenses", either- especially when current sensors can be pushed to high ISO with good results. If money is no object, you can probably find a Pentax FA* 600mm f4 for sale, and there is a new lens in that range- but there are plenty of Sigma offerings in K-mount.


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 31, 2014)

pez said:


> Not sure why anyone would attempt "slower shutter speeds" with "very long telephoto lenses", either- especially when current sensors can be pushed to high ISO with good results. If money is no object, you can probably find a Pentax FA* 600mm f4 for sale, and there is a new lens in that range- but there are plenty of Sigma offerings in K-mount.



As with other photography longer shutter speeds are useful to capture subject movement. I got a few decent shots of wheels at 1/90s and ~500mm (Handheld panning - since I couldn't get all the car in I went for details) I'll see if I can get examples on-line tonight.


----------



## pez (Mar 31, 2014)

petrochemist said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why anyone would attempt "slower shutter speeds" with "very long telephoto lenses", either- especially when current sensors can be pushed to high ISO with good results. If money is no object, you can probably find a Pentax FA* 600mm f4 for sale, and there is a new lens in that range- but there are plenty of Sigma offerings in K-mount.
> ...



Panning is a different thing, for sure. I was referring to the Wiki reference in a post above. When panning, IS is generally turned off, so there is zero issue of sensor shift vs. optical stabilization in that case. 
But post some of your motosport pix!


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 31, 2014)

pez said:


> Panning is a different thing, for sure. I was referring to the Wiki reference in a post above. When panning, IS is generally turned off, so there is zero issue of sensor shift vs. optical stabilization in that case.
> But post some of your motosport pix!




Many IS systems have a special mode for horizontal panning which helps a lot.
I added a link to my first post showing all I could fit from the hairpin, it's the only pentax shot from the session I've got on-line yet (at Pentax User). The others will have to wait I don't have the password for my Flickr account on the laptop where the images are. There are a few of my older motorsports shots here: cars, bikes, boats most of which would have been using Pentax.


----------



## remark13 (Mar 31, 2014)

Never an easy answer, I have read and heard so many negatives regarding the pentax system, with AF, lack of lenses etc that it somewhat unnerving since I have only been trying to eek out as much as possible from my point and shoot.  So I hear you and see some of the fine details (thx petrochemist) caught by the pentax system which I am happy to see as I do keep leaning towards that company for some reason. BUT being completely new to being able to control all of the aspects to get a great shot (though I do play with the settings in my point and shoot)  will I be able to get acceptable results with pentax as I learn?  I have gotten lucky enough to capture some birds in flight (lucky to live on a river, so lots of birds of prey) and even a red tailed hawk take down a crow that was harrassing them -- chased him to the tree where he had crow for lunch .  So while I am willing to take many failed shots of birds I would hate to completly miss the action with my son's soccer team.  Thank you all for your valuable input.


----------



## remark13 (Mar 31, 2014)

Of course without spending a small fortune in glass at the outset.  Thx again


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 31, 2014)

For that price, why not get a refurbed d7000? It's weather proof, it's fast and it's proven.


----------



## pez (Mar 31, 2014)

D7000 is a fine camera, and if you find one for a decent price, go for it! But you won't be disappointed with the Pentax system in the least, despite the dire warnings of Canikon fans. Pentax offers some unique control features on their bodies that we like a lot, and the ergos are superb. Perhaps the latest glass isn't the great deal it used to be (it's still great glass though!), but you can find excellent used Pentax glass for cheap- all stabilized. I know it's a hard decision- glad I don't have to make that one again any time soon, lol.


----------



## pez (Apr 1, 2014)

At least Pentax has a sense of humor these days...


----------



## table1349 (Apr 1, 2014)

pez said:


> At least Pentax has a sense of humor these days...



At least Canon's sense of humor goes for the whole hog, not just the feet.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Apr 7, 2014)

I've been using my K30 for birding, and coupled to a Sigma 150-500 lens I've found it to be considerably more than adequate for the task quite frankly. The results, in truth, tend to say more about my technique on the day than the quality of the images I've taken with the K30/Sigma rig. On a good day they're as good as anything I could take with a £4000+ paparazzi special...and on a bad day I may as well have tried using a box brownie whilst wearing a blindfold!!


----------



## remark13 (Apr 7, 2014)

Bobthebuilder said:


> I've been using my K30 for birding, and coupled to a Sigma 150-500 lens I've found it to be considerably more than adequate for the task quite frankly. The results, in truth, tend to say more about my technique on the day than the quality of the images I've taken with the K30/Sigma rig. On a good day they're as good as anything I could take with a £4000+ paparazzi special...and on a bad day I may as well have tried using a box brownie whilst wearing a blindfold!!


So, glad to hear that you have had success with this set up.  I know I am going to be the weak link here, but do not want to make it impossible either with choice of camera system.  Part of me figures if I can catch birds and my sons soccer team with the P&S I shoukd hopefully be able to do this with even the most basic of yhe currentvdslr options -- right?  For some reason I am drawn to pentax overall -- and no its not the color options black or silver is perfect. Now tell me your not a professional photographer or the like and maybe I can just go with my gut.  Thank you so much


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Apr 12, 2014)

remark13 said:


> Bobthebuilder said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using my K30 for birding, and coupled to a Sigma 150-500 lens I've found it to be considerably more than adequate for the task quite frankly. The results, in truth, tend to say more about my technique on the day than the quality of the images I've taken with the K30/Sigma rig. On a good day they're as good as anything I could take with a £4000+ paparazzi special...and on a bad day I may as well have tried using a box brownie whilst wearing a blindfold!!
> ...




Sorry for the delayed response dude...and no, I'm most certainly not a pro 'togger otherwise my 'handle' would be Bob the 'Tog, not Bob the builder :mrgreen:

I opted for a white K30, and when combined with the Siggie 150-500 it looks the mutt's nuts! On a less shallow sounding note, I read the specs, deliberated for days and-based upon the sound performance and pleasure my beloved K10D has given me over the years-decided to stick with Pentax and buy the K30 (in white) as an upgrade. I've since gone up a grade further and succumbed to the lure of a mint condition K5 so I guess they'll hang me as a Pentax man now for sure! 
The 'togging journo's all regard the K30 as yet another entry level DSLR by the way, whereas back on planet Earth where the less than professional 'massive' live and buy their cameras, the K30 is a serious bit of kit with enough technology to wait for you to catch up with it all and capture some seriously cool bird photographs in the process. 
Dare to be different m'man and join we happy band of 'alternative' photographers who proudly own a 'Chuck Norris' of the camera world...
...Pentax!


----------



## remark13 (Apr 13, 2014)

Bobthebuilder said:


> remark13 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobthebuilder said:
> ...



No, worries about the delay. Actually possibly very great timing as I have found 2 good deals on a K 50 with the 18-135mm lens on ebay from a 5 star seller. This may be telling me just go for it!!!! What focal lengths do you generally find yourself using for birding? Will need to wait on the 150-500 lens -- too much right now, but I have seen some up to 300mm or some fixed 500mm within range. 
To all: One option is new for about 100 less than Amazon and B&H etc and the other is an open box demo option same lens etc (the original battery charger is missing, but can pick that up for less than 30 with extra battery) and is offered at about $700 -- small savings over other option, but the more I can put towards extra glass the better. 
Is there any concern regarding open box, new or refurbished? Or is there any concern regarding purchasing from ebay etc if from a reputable seller of course. 
Also, can anyone explain the mirrored lens bit to me... I get lighter, smaller for longer focal lengths but I know there has to be a down side somewhere at the prices I am seeing.  Just seems to good to be true.
Thanks to all for the great input so far.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Apr 13, 2014)

No, worries about the delay. Actually possibly very great timing as I have found 2 good deals on a K 50 with the 18-135mm lens on ebay from a 5 star seller. This may be telling me just go for it!!!! What focal lengths do you generally find yourself using for birding? Will need to wait on the 150-500 lens -- too much right now, but I have seen some up to 300mm or some fixed 500mm within range. 
To all: One option is new for about 100 less than Amazon and B&H etc and the other is an open box demo option same lens etc (the original battery charger is missing, but can pick that up for less than 30 with extra battery) and is offered at about $700 -- small savings over other option, but the more I can put towards extra glass the better. 
Is there any concern regarding open box, new or refurbished? Or is there any concern regarding purchasing from ebay etc if from a reputable seller of course. 
Also, can anyone explain the mirrored lens bit to me... I get lighter, smaller for longer focal lengths but I know there has to be a down side somewhere at the prices I am seeing.  Just seems to good to be true.
Thanks to all for the great input so far.[/QUOTE]


I'm fortunate enough to have found a location in Hertfordshire (England) which both Red Kites and Buzzards seem to have included as part of their respective manors and as such will drift overhead at varying heights on a regular basis. Under these circumstances I tend to leave the Siggie wound out to 500 -on manual focus- and aim for sky shots on the widest aperture light conditions allow at the time. You could consider employing a compatible x 1.4 or 2.0 Teleconverter to a lesser lens as a 'stop gap' measure. Though these things tend to carry a price in terms of reduced light and subsequent aperture size, if you pick a bright/sunny day to use such a device you'll get pretty decent results with a little 'user familiarity' and forward planning.
Either way dude...listen to your instinct, it's clearly telling you to thumb your nose at convention and go Pentax!!


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 14, 2014)

Birding with Pentax is fairly popular at DPR looking at a few posted shots ..........

Pentax SLR Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

Might be worth taking a look and checking out what they use. Some darn good shots on there. All I shoot is bird's / BIF's and power boat racing these days using a NEX-7 and legacy Canon lenses. The advantage is that there are no added optics in the adaptors. Its all manual focus and no stabilisation. Stabilisation at the shutter speeds we need doesn't really come into it a heck of a lot.

A 1.4x TC is an excellent option, not so keen on 2x TC's though. On Ebay you should be able to find older Pentax lenses that should work well, if my thinking is right  I might not be though. 

But yes, Pentax from what I've seen is very capable for what you want, its how you go about it that counts. A lot of it comes down to you and how much you put into it. It takes awhile to get used to the techniques for birds and sports. Is Pentax the best choice, well it does come down to lenses, but somehow those that use Pentax for those subjects, have found a way 

All the best and enjoy the challenge, when you nail it, it feels great.

Danny.


----------



## CD51 (Jun 7, 2014)

Took this today with a Pentax K100D and an inexpensive Sigma 70-300 DG non APO zoom today.  I am not great at PP but I don't think you would have a problem getting good images from a Pentax system for any type of photography.

View attachment 76233


----------



## JoeW (Jun 7, 2014)

It's been a couple of decades since I owned a Pentax.  So I will hold off offering an opinion about the Pentax system--it would be only hearsay on my part to comment.

But as someone who's shot a lot of sports and some wildlife and birding, here's what advice I'd offer:

1.  Sports:  the most critical elements I think in technical capability to shooting sports are going to be ISO (b/c unless you're shooting in bright sun all the time you're doing to be raccheting up the ISO dial when you shoot in an arena at night or under mediocre lights with no speed light options), FPS (b/c serious sports shoots are often going to be shooting action and movement), and the glass that allows you to get close when you aren't.  There are lots of other features that are really important but ultimately a system that isn't going to give you good low-light performance and FPS with the lens that will be sharp and close enough to see facial expressions is going to disappoint you.

2.  Birding:  weather-friendly (b/c you'll not likely to be within 10 paces of the car when it starts to rain) and I personally think that your lens is more critical here.  200mm is probably considered a "mid-length" focal distance for serious birders and you really want something more like 300mm or 400mm.  So that you aren't blowing thousands more on your glass then your body, you may want to consider a 200mm f2.8 (which is good for sports shooting) and then use a teleconverter for birding (and with the f2.8, it will be still be fast with the teleconverter).  And a 200mm f2.8 will probably cost you about $1,000 (which may or may not be within your price range).

So look at the critical abilities need in a system to shoot sports and birding.  If you feel like Pentax does those things for you, than go with it.


----------



## remark13 (Jun 8, 2014)

Gosh, still getting responses... well I guess I should have gotten back to everyone. I did indeed purchase the k-50 with the 18-135mm and the 55-300mm both WR. 
I have been busy taking a variety of photos many of which our my son's soccer games and chasing birds of prey and other feathered friends. 
View attachment 76351
Here is one of the osprey shots, sometimes they work with me others they don't. Just lucky to enjoy their beauty. So to now add my two cents to my own question. Pentax is certainly capable of handling BIF and at least outdoor (I've only tested this so far) sports with good results. Soccer is so much easier to shoot now. The birds leave me wishing for a longer focal length ooohhhh 500mm, or faster with a TC huh? Any issues with missing the shot, oof or bad exposure -- well that's all me and part of learning. I figure you can choose any system and it will get the job done, but I am extremely happy with where I have ended up so far. Again, thanks to all who gave their input while I figured out the whole thing. Hopefully others may find this helpful, so if anyone else has bits of advice etc


----------

